# Two Asian Tabby Sisters Need Stable Forever Home



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

These two lovely neutered ladies, Bo & Tinker have come to C.A.R after their owners had to rehome them. They have a long backstory and it has left them very timid and quiet, because of this they would be better off being rehomed together, with no other cats and no children.
They are 15 month old but already in their short lives they have had a lot of upheaval, their mother was born into a mutli-cat household, the owner signed over the kittens to the RSPCA who left the mother there & had her neutered, they were then adopted by their previous owners who were pregnant, just as they settled the baby was born. The baby is now 5 months old and Bo & Tinker just could not adjust, the stress of this made them have "accidents" all over the house and on the babies things, the baby is starting to crawl and the owners have tried everything they could think of (even moving the cats to the garage...) before signing them over to us.

They are tiny, beautiful little ladies, coming from a multi cat household they seem to be very easy to stress out and seem to have a low immune system, I have asked for a more extensive medical history from the vets which I am waiting on, as they are currently on antibiotics as a precautionary measure for cystitis (to see if that helps the urinating everywhere) just incase there is a touch of the flu, they seem healthy but are just very thin (possibly due to their breed) and were a bit sneezy in the car, I'm not sure how much of this is just due to the fact that they were really stressed out.

They have been at our fosterers for one night and have eaten two bowls of food etc and used the litter tray, touch wood, they seem happier and healthier.

If anyone knows of anybody who might be interested in these two little lovelies then please forward my information on, (I have asked for a suggested donation of approx £75 for the pair, just because I seem to be innundated with people who only want to adopt "pretty" breed cats - the cynic in me is suspicious that it may be to try and make profit somehow) - Also does anyone have any idea on the actual name of their breed???

Many thanks 
Lauren x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

They look adorable, I really hope someone comes forward


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Very sweet, they look like moggies rather than Asian tabbies, although they might have a bit of oriental in them, but they are essentially tabby moggies (or Justas as we like to call them!!)


----------

